
Show HN: Just-in-Time Geometry: 3D On-Demand (Need Keyboard; No IE) - kalbfled
http://www.purdone.com/dave/visdemo
======
kalbfled
How would you implement a vast, unbounded virtual world, like the Oasis in
"Ready Player One"?

More info: [https://github.com/kalbfled/jit-
geometry](https://github.com/kalbfled/jit-geometry)

If you know anybody who works in the gaming industry, please share this with
them!

